# Why do all my Juices taste like Ass Juice today?!?



## Bartart (27/10/15)

Maybe its just me, but today every juice I try leaves a bitter after taste in the mouth, juices I enjoyed yesterday or the day before or just awful today. Has anybody had this before? is it something to do with the coil I haven't tried changing the coil yet


----------



## Mike (27/10/15)

It could be that the cotton has been charred from a dry hit? What device are you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (27/10/15)

What combo are you using, also how long has the coil been in the setup?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MJ INC (27/10/15)

If it's all the juices just change your coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (27/10/15)

Have some methol it will take the ass out of your mouth

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (27/10/15)

Vaper's fatigue?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bartart (27/10/15)

Mike said:


> It could be that the cotton has been charred from a dry hit? What device are you using?


Im using the sub mini with a 1.2ohm occ coil


----------



## Bartart (27/10/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> What combo are you using, also how long has the coil been in the setup?


The coil is brand new only used for three days, I haven't let the device run dry and Ive been using a lowish wattage not more than 25w
But thanks for the advice guys Im going to swap out the coil and see if things get better


----------



## Bartart (27/10/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Vaper's fatigue?


I started first thing this morning, I normally turn down the power for the first hour or so after waking up then gradually up the power as the day goes on. I think I will change the coil and try some no nic juice only thing I haven't tried

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bartart (27/10/15)

I think I have the answer, thanks again for the suggestions. last night I was at the pub and ran out of juice and found a bottle of twisp 18mg blueberry in my laptop bag so I filled up with that, i think the higher nic level is messing with me today, the new coil tastes much better. 
is it possible to washout the coil and let it dry?


----------



## Riaz (27/10/15)

Bartart said:


> I think I have the answer, thanks again for the suggestions. last night I was at the pub and ran out of juice and found a bottle of twisp 18mg blueberry in my laptop bag so I filled up with that, i think the higher nic level is messing with me today, the new coil tastes much better.
> is it possible to washout the coil and let it dry?


I dont think washing it will fix the problem as the gunk will be on the coil itself- and this needs to be dry burned off.

You might have to rebuild it


----------



## Bartart (27/10/15)

Riaz said:


> I dont think washing it will fix the problem as the gunk will be on the coil itself- and this needs to be dry burned off.
> 
> You might have to rebuild it


Oh Dear no idea how to rebuild a commercial coil, well lesson learned stay away from twisp flavours


----------



## Christos (27/10/15)

Bartart said:


> Oh Dear no idea how to rebuild a commercial coil, well lesson learned stay away from twisp flavours


I once tried that energy flavour twist sells. Was on the counter at my FIL. My god that stuff was extremely strong in flavour. Made my RDA red and I went home shortly thereafter and washed everything thoroughly.

To this day when I smell that stuff i get cold shivers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GlacieredPyro (27/10/15)

Twisp juice will wreck your occ coils. I tested it on an older coil before replacing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (27/10/15)

Bartart said:


> Maybe its just me, but today every juice I try leaves a bitter after taste in the mouth, juices I enjoyed yesterday or the day before or just awful today. Has anybody had this before? is it something to do with the coil I haven't tried changing the coil yet


You know how ass juice taste like ? Now that is just disturbing


----------



## Christos (27/10/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> You know how ass juice taste like ? Now that is just disturbing


If you are brave enough some idiot posted on the Internet how he wiped his arse and then blew his nose on the same piece of TP. 
That might be one of the ways one learns these tastes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (27/10/15)

Those germs hiding at the top and those hiding in the bottom DO NOT like each other very much ....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KB_314 (28/10/15)

Bartart said:


> Im using the sub mini with a 1.2ohm occ coil


What mod are you using it with? Do you know if it's the newer vertical coils?

In my experience, the 1.2ohm Kanger coils (even the V2 vertical coils) are not great at all. Three days you say... for me that was actually a lot for those coils. Had better success with the 0.5 ohm coils. If you are using a mod that can handle those, even if you prefer it at lower wattages, you'll probably be better off. Just my 2c though - I know one or two people who would disagree.


----------



## Bartart (5/11/15)

I was using the 1.5ohm vertical coil. On the subox mini. I did manage to get the coils clean with the vodka soak mentioned on the forum. 
Reducing my nic lvl has helped a lot. I can't believe how quickly I've come down to 3mg. And no cravings or bad moods. Thanks again for the responses and ideas and help

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (5/11/15)

Bartart said:


> The coil is brand new only used for three days, I haven't let the device run dry and Ive been using a lowish wattage not more than 25w
> But thanks for the advice guys Im going to swap out the coil and see if things get better



Mate,
Just because your 1.2 coil is only a couple of days old is no guarantee it is ok. I also run sub tank, and unfortunately Kangertech coils are not that reliable in their build quality. Have had some 1.2 coils that last over a week (I chain vape) some that last couple of days, and some that did not even fire from new. Might be an idea to get into using your rta deck and building your own coils. Hope this of some help.


----------

